# Diferencia entre Voltaje de Osciloscopio y Multímetro



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 1, 2011)

Estimado todos:

Una consulta tengo un multímetro que me marca 24.0 voltios DC, pero cuando mido los voltajes en el osciloscopio el Voltaje Vrms es superior.

A que intrumento le hago caso al osciloscopio o al multímetro (Marca Nitsuko, Modelo UR-3103).

Que tipo de voltaje está marcando el multímetro, el V base?

Les mando una imágen con las mediciones del osciloscopio:

La división vertical es de 10V

Saludos
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## elperros (Feb 1, 2011)

Por curiosidad,
Que tipo de señal estas ingresando? Sinusoidal? Cuadrada,etc?


----------



## Sheyka (Feb 1, 2011)

es muy importante que hayas calibrado bien el osciloscopio, porque esto afecta en los valores que tomes..!!


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 1, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Por curiosidad,
> Que tipo de señal estas ingresando? Sinusoidal? Cuadrada,etc?



Es una señal DC rectificada con un condensador 4700uF y un puente de diodos, el voltaje AC viene de un transformador de 18VAC de 2A.

Estoy usando un Probe de 10X

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## elperros (Feb 1, 2011)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Es una señal DC rectificada con un condensador 4700uF y un puente de diodos, el voltaje AC viene de un transformador de 18VAC de 2A.
> 
> Estoy usando un Probe de 10X
> 
> ...



Ok al menos el mutimetro no debería marcar algo erróneo en principio, trata de buscar un parámetro común conocido, y fijatrte quien está bien. Tal vez una pila 1.5v o una batería 9v.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2011)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Una consulta tengo un multímetro que me marca 24.0 voltios DC, pero cuando mido los voltajes en el osciloscopio el Voltaje Vrms es superior.


Desde el momento que tenés ripple ==> El valor RMS será siempre mayor que el voltaje DC.Vrms = raiz(Vdc^2 + Vac^2) ; con *Vac la componente alterna*.​


> A que intrumento le hago caso al osciloscopio o al multímetro (Marca Nitsuko, Modelo UR-3103).


Todo depende de la calidad de tu tester, no es lo mismo medir con un Fluke que con un Chino_anónimo.  Pero *en condiciones normales*, la medición mas confiable es la del tester.



> Que tipo de voltaje está marcando el multímetro, el V base?


Nones, te marca el valor medio (Vmean)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yo para sacarme de dudas haría lo siguiente: una pila de 9 volts y una medición simultánea *con la punta en 1X *y compararía. Si hay diferencias, aunque sea un tester de baja calidad, seguramente me quedaría con la lectura de él. Luego, paso la punta a 10X y vuelvo a comparar, no vaya a ser que el problema esté en el atenuador de la punta.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 2, 2011)

Los Probes de 1X, hasta que voltaje aguantan?

Podría medir 24 voltios con un probe de 1x sin dañar el osciloscopio?

El osciloscopio dice que aguanta hasta 35vpp.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 2, 2011)

Las puntas 1X no son el problema, el problema está en la máxima tensión que admite la entrada del osciloscopio. Ésa es la limitante real.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Feb 4, 2011)

Una consulta hice la prueba con dos multímetros el mío y el de un amigo que es true RMS.

El voltaje DC medido por el multímetro con carga de 1A fué de 21.10VDC en promedio entre los dos multimetros

El el ripple Pico a pico es de 1.10V (Medido con el osciloscopio en AC coupled)

El voltaje pico medido por el osciloscopio fué de 20.5 y el Voltaje Base fué de 19.45 con una diferencia de 1V entre pico y pico.
(Medido en DC Coupled)

Osciloscopio usado: Hantek DSO 2090 USB.

Mi duda es por qué el voltaje pico DC medido por el osciloscopio está por debajo del voltaje promedio medido por el multímetro que es 21.10,
no tiene sentido, estoy empezando a dudar del osciloscopio que compré.

El osciloscopio fué calibrado.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ahi la culpa no es del osciloscopio sino de la calibracion, que por lo visto fue asquerosamente hecha.

La calidad de un osciloscopio la notas con altas frecuencias, porque ahi saben mentir mas de lo especificado por su frecuencia de corte. 
Una medicion como esta se hace bien aun con el mas pedorro de los osciloscopios.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 7, 2011)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Estimado todos:
> 
> Una consulta tengo un multímetro que me marca 24.0 voltios DC, pero cuando mido los voltajes en el osciloscopio el Voltaje Vrms es superior.



 Yo hubiera pensado que se trataba de las impedancias de entrada de los instrumentos... es decir, si el multímetro tiene menor Z, eso se nota en la lectura... pero no sé si las lecturas se hicieron con ambos instrumentos en paralelo a la fuente de alimentación en vez de hacerlo por separados....


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2011)

DATAGENIUS dijo:


> Yo hubiera pensado que se trataba de las impedancias de entrada de los instrumentos... es decir, si el multímetro tiene menor Z, eso se nota en la lectura... pero no sé si las lecturas se hicieron con ambos instrumentos en paralelo a la fuente de alimentación en vez de hacerlo por separados....


Estas dudas te las podes responder vos mismo.
Nada mas inventate situaciones con diferentes resistencias de fuente y de carga (casos de baja impedancia como fuentes y alta impedancia como etapas de entrada) y calcula o simula como se afecta la lectura cuando se mide con un tester digital (10Megohm) con un osciloscopio en x1 (1Megohm) y con un tester analogico (20K/Volt unos 100K en escala de 50V)


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Feb 8, 2011)

si Eduardo, tienes razón... es que se me vino a la memoria el caso del colega que resultó tener su instrumento en mal estado y media muy mal... por otro lado, cuando estropee un tester analógico, no solo media mal, me cargaba el circuito... Pero bueno, así es la electrónica


----------

